# 12 volt converter ???



## DU SPOUS (Feb 1, 2010)

I think my converter is going out. It has been replaced before and now my lights are blinking and a humm is coming from the box. Has anyone ever changed one of these out. It is on a 30' Keystone Outback.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I helped a friend replace his and it is really pretty easy. Just make sure you have the power and battery/batteries disconnected before you start. His plugged into a 110v outlet on the inlet side and two wires connect to the outlet side.


----------



## crossc (May 11, 2012)

Very easy to do had to replace mine. Ordered mine on line found it a lot cheaper than a rv dealer.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*converter*

Easy to do yes..laying down/standing on head getting to it was another thing...(small cabinet door and big man)Like above said disconnect 110ac and Battery(all power)and run ext.cord frm someplace with fan and light..Choose a cool time of day /night..its HOT..I bought My last one on EBAY..found exact replacement(new) on bid and I got it for $90 with free ship a couple years ago.it was well over $200 frm dealers I tried


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

DU SPOUS said:


> I think my converter is going out.Has anyone ever changed one of these out.


When mine croaked the first time my daughter woke me at 0200 in The Hill Country, it was 26 degrees outside, & she said she was freezing. Once home I bought a cargo trailer, wired it with 120 volt and never looked back. There is no converter to worry with & everything works like it is supposed to.

While building it I insulated the walls with 1" styro panels. It is serious cold in the summer & serious warm in the winter. Nothing electrical ever breaks or quits.


----------

